# Your Top 3 TV shows...



## Euphoria27 (Mar 4, 2015)

Anyone here likes watching TV shows? I know, I do. 

So, here's the deal... Post your Top 3 TV shows, that's it... 

And Yes, you can explain why you love those shows, but that's optional...

Currently, here are my Top 3 shows...

1.) The Walking Dead
2.) Gotham
3.) Contstantine

If you have been living under a rock like me or Patrick Star, then you've probably watched those shows. I recommend these shows to all those who are living and dead.

Well, enough about me, tell me yours Dammit! ](*,)


----------



## Loveabull (Mar 5, 2015)

I could list my three favorites historically
St. Elsewhere
Monty Pythons Flying Circus
Benny Hill

My favorites now
Pit bulls and Parolees
Secrets of the Museum
Whatever that show is on the food network that profiles sweets, food porn at it's best


----------



## The Green Shield (Mar 5, 2015)

Eh, it depends to be honest. Though if I had to choose specific shows, I'd choose...

_Scandal
Elementary
_Anthony Bourdain's food shows.


----------



## Boofy (Mar 5, 2015)

It's tough and if you'd said ten well... there would be ten, hah. This is the best I can do:

Breaking Bad
Fargo
House MD


----------



## InstituteMan (Mar 5, 2015)

1. Soccer
2. Baseball
3. Ancient Aliens


----------



## joshybo (Mar 5, 2015)

The sports programs generally stay the same, but the third spot depends on what has a new season out.  Thus:

1.  Football (American)
2.  Basketball (specifically NCAA)
3.  House of Cards (watching it right now)


----------



## SirJohnnyBoy (Mar 5, 2015)

Alright, let me think... I realize the list is small

1: Castle
2: Sherlock (Season/Series 3 was lackluster, though)
3: The Walking Dead


----------



## TKent (Mar 5, 2015)

We are binge watchers at my house. 

- Just did 4 seasons plus the first 11 episodes of Walking Dead in 2 weeks. 
- Did the first 4 seasons of Game of Thrones in 8 days (yes, that's 40 hours and I work full time).
- The Voice


----------



## MamaStrong (Mar 6, 2015)

1. The Amazing Race. I've probably watched all 25 seasons (on Hulu) like 8 times now. 
2. The Voice. Just got into this one, but really enjoy it. The artists seem so down to earth, and I love watching those with talent. 
3. The Big Bang Theory. I'm not really into science, but this show is pretty funny.


----------



## Joyce (Mar 6, 2015)

1. Baseball (hurry up)
2. Football (so far in the future)
3. Outlander (April 4th can't come soon enough)
Ok...too many I guess, Sherlock, Mysteries of Laura and Flash (regular tv)


----------



## Este (Mar 6, 2015)

Currently, three of my favourite television shows are Criminal Minds, The Walking Dead and The Mentalist. I am aware that The Mentalist has finished, but the final series is currently being broadcast on British television.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 6, 2015)

Jeopardy!
Forever (I appear to be the only person of my acquaintanceship who likes it)
Baseball -- though I don't have a team I root for


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 6, 2015)

I never watch TV but when I do, it's always on demand or some method through the internet.

1. The Big Bang Theory. On my way to collecting all the seasons on DVD. I like shows that I can watch more than once. Humor is right up my alley.
2. New Girl. Again, I love to laugh and I love Zooey Deschanel. Again, this humor is also right up my alley.
3. AND, I watch a Korean show via the web that follows a bunch of celebrities that live together in a house. It's called Roommate and I love it to bits. I'm a big fan of Korean reality series and dramas and that's a big one for me. 

No shame.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 6, 2015)

Of all time, or currently?

All time: 

_Blackadder_ (series/season two, and three) -- darkly sarcastic, utterly ridiculing royalty and silly traditions, yet not afraid of being itself. It doesn't try hard, and doesn't care.  
_Star Trek: The Next Generation_ -- one of most important shows every created, enforcing empathy, humanism, morality, and respect. It's my bible, in a sense . . . you know?
The old ITV Sherlock Holmes series -- no explanation required.
_Jonathan Creek_ -- macabre, cryptic, funny, Alan Davies.


----------



## Charlaux (Mar 6, 2015)

Sons of Anarchy, Lost, Game of Thrones.


----------



## Gargh (Mar 6, 2015)

Hmmm, so many to choose from! It has to be... Rentaghost, Vicar of Dibley & Only Connect for a good old Friday night in.


----------



## popsprocket (Mar 6, 2015)

Of all time, in no particular order:

_Red Dwarf _- for obvious reasons, even if the later seasons sucked hard
_Firefly_ - without being as well made or produced as a lot of the current crop of shows this still manages to make the top of my list because of the genre blend and witty writing
_Spartacus Blood and Sand_ - hugely weak start that manages to turn into one of the best TV shows you could take the time to watch


Currently:

_Vikings -_ because those dirty saxons need to be shown their place!
_Banshee _- people complain about the gratuitous violence and nudity then turn around and eat Game of Thrones right up, but I've never been able to say no to an ambiguously immoral hero
_The 100_ - possibly the show with the worst pilot episode I've ever seen that turns around a few episodes in and becomes immensely enjoyable, this show is like what happens when someone gets YA correct


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Mar 6, 2015)

i love me some humor so:

1. Brooklyn Nine Nine
2. Community
3. New Girl

are my current faves...but that changes often depending on my mood!


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 7, 2015)

As far as series go, I am with Pops when it comes to "Banshee" My son and daughter both also watch it along with my brother and we often share ideas about the story line. 


 The O'Reilly Factor with Bill O'Reilly on Fox News   

I watch Shepard's Chapel at 4am every morning 


Based on my TV watch list I like gratuitous sex and violence mixed in with a some reality and current events.  Then seek God in the early morning to balance it out.


----------



## Pea (Mar 8, 2015)

There are so many to choose from. I think the Wire is my favourite ever but I suppose that's getting on a bit now. My modern day three would have to be: 

House of Cards
Sherlock
Game of Thrones
(not necessarily in that order)

But bare in mind that this changes all the time.


----------



## Charlaux (Mar 8, 2015)

InnerFlame00 said:


> i love me some humor so:
> 
> 1. Brooklyn Nine Nine
> 2. Community
> ...



Brooklyn Nine Nine


----------



## JamesR (Mar 12, 2015)

#1) _Supernatural_
#2) _The Sarah Connor Chronicles_
#3) _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 13, 2015)

Now, I love you guys unconditionally, but I kind of want to pimp slap all of you right now. WHERE IS THE DOCTOR WHO?!?! OK,  breathe. Breeeeeaaaathe. Phew, ok, I'm fine. 

1. Doctor Who 
2. Orange is the New Black
3. House of Cards

Honorable mention goes to Supernatural. This may move into the list once I get all caught up.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Mar 13, 2015)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Now, I love you guys unconditionally, but I kind of want to pimp slap all of you right now. WHERE IS THE DOCTOR WHO?!?! OK,  breathe. Breeeeeaaaathe. Phew, ok, I'm fine.
> 
> 1. Doctor Who
> 2. Orange is the New Black
> ...




I just haven't seen this thread yet!  It's alright!  And I know Boofy likes it too! :3

I second the Doctor and I'm sure she'll third it! 

...Now it's my turn...WHERE'S HOUSE!? >:I

-House (Just because he's hilarious and sarcastic)
-Adventure Time (Hey after MLP this counts too. 'Cuz it's deeper than it seems, promise.)
-Doctor who (Obviously. And I was a fan before all the hipsters. I swear.)


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 13, 2015)

Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> I just haven't seen this thread yet!  It's alright!  And I know Boofy likes it too! :3
> 
> I second the Doctor and I'm sure she'll third it!
> 
> ...



Lol just separate myself from the hipsters, I've delved into the lost, audio only episodes (a bunch of old episodes got recorded over). It's pretty cool, you've probably never heard of it... No wait, that came out wrong! I'm not infected!


----------



## Riptide (Mar 13, 2015)

Let's see... Let's see...

-Eye Candy
-Angel
-Elementary 

I hate when I STOP watching. I have so many just piling on more episodes and any sad attempt I take to get caught up gets lost in a flurry of episodes.


----------



## BryanJ62 (Mar 15, 2015)

*I'm at the point where I wait until a show has at least three seasons before I watch it. In the past every time I watched something new it was canceled. I began to wonder if I was its bad luck charm. Thankfully not everyone follows this otherwise we'd be in a lot of trouble wouldn't we. Currently the three shows I'm into are:

1) Burn Notice

2 )Shameless

3) Call the Midwife *


----------



## Ry Tyler (Mar 15, 2015)

The Voice UK
Dragons Den &
The Apprentice.

Two of the above are on tonight, so I'm a happy chappy.


----------



## dale (Mar 15, 2015)

1. NFL football
2. the twilight zone 
3. it's a toss up between the flintstones and the andy griffith show


----------



## Pluralized (Mar 15, 2015)

Curb Your Enthusiasm 
The Simpsons
Shameless


----------



## Aphelion (Mar 16, 2015)

This changes so often for me. In no particular order:

*Currently -*
1. The Walking Dead
2. The Mindy Project
3. Orphan Black

*All Time -*
1. Friends
2. Parenthood
3. The Comeback


----------



## Laughing Duck 137z (Mar 16, 2015)

Fargo
Justified
Its always sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Terry D (Mar 16, 2015)

Ever?

The Twilight Zone
Star Trek (original series)
Breaking Bad

Now?

Survivor
Criminal Minds
Better Call Saul


----------



## LordDarconis (Mar 16, 2015)

Gotham
Brooklyn Nine-Nine
Community (new season starts soon I hope)


----------



## SMScoles (Mar 16, 2015)

Hmm, currently: don't watch too much... but...

Game of Thrones
Gotham
hmm... I don't know, maybe The Flash? 


Recent past:

The Wire
Oz 
The Shield (this is one where I felt that the writers STUCK the ending)


----------



## BurntMason84 (Mar 18, 2015)

Man... too many good ones mentioned above.  Sticking with current, gotta go with:

1. Helix
2. The Walking Dead
3. Top Gear (British or American)


----------



## John T. K. (Jul 19, 2015)

Currently playing: The Walking Dead and Better Call Saul. That's about it right now. I can't quite make the three.

Historically: The Sopranos. The Walking Dead. Breaking Bad. The Sons of Anarchy (minus the last season and a half, give or take). Louis C.K.'s show, Louie. The Larry Sanders show. I know I'm missing some others.


----------



## KLJo (Jul 19, 2015)

Netflix Binge Watcher.
Currently re-watching Chuck with the family. Single Cunning Lady when I'm alone. With husband, House of Cards.

Seasonal/as they are released: Sherlock, NFL football, all Space-themed, or historical non-war-related, documentaries or shows.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jul 19, 2015)

Current:

Justified
Vikings 
Lewis (BBC)

All Time:

Maverick
Repeats of old "B" cowboy movies
Jeapordy


----------



## Allysan (Jul 19, 2015)

For the summer:

1. pretty little liars (.. I'm blushing just admitting that)
2. Toss up between Americas got talent and big brother
3. masterchef 

all time:

1: game of thrones
2: shameless
3: parenthood, house of lies, orange is the new black ....

how can we be expected to pick only 3?!


----------



## musichal (Jul 19, 2015)

midnightpoet said:


> Current:
> 
> Justified
> Vikings
> ...



Hi mn, I think Justified is awesome.  I like Lewis, too.  Haven't got into Vikings.

James Garner fan, eh?  I liked Rockford more, but Maverick, too.  
Also really liked Harry O but haven't seen it in forever.
My all-time though would be Law & Order - the original one


----------



## midnightpoet (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeah, Law and order + Homicide Life on the Street.  I've gotten more into the British shows, especially the crime/cop shows - they are a refreshing break from all the car chases, explosions, and firefights on the U.S. shows.  Foyle's War is a favorite, and of course the Jeremy Brett Sherlock Holmes originals.  Some of the shows are more gritty, especially the ones "oop north," like in Liverpool and Manchester.  Glasgow, I understand, is/was the UK murder capital.

On long running shows, I understand, it's difficult to keep it fresh and original.  Don't care much for syfy, but I liked Warehouse 13.  Vikings got me started reading  real history.  Most of the info we get is from the literate Romans and Christians and they had their own agendas.  Anyone who wasn't Roman was automatically looked down upon.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 19, 2015)

Right now I've been watching WETA-UK (PBS actually). Right now my favorite show is Mr and Mrs Murder, which is a rather quirky detective series from Australia. Pretty cool show


----------



## Ariel (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm a binge-watcher too.  For me the difference between an all-time favorite and a current favorite is re-watchability.

Current favorite:

1) Game of Thrones (re watchable but I haven't seen the newest season yet and I hear they've departed from the books).
2) Penny Dreadful (I've only seen the first two episodes but they were phenomenal and I keep looking for the seasons).
3) Crimson Field (It's like a British WWI era MASH and it's Masterpiece).

All time favorite:

1) Firefly (I'm always playing this.  When I have nothing else I want to watch I watch Firefly).
2) Downton Abby (I'm behind a season but I'm still shocked by certain events).
3) Buffy (I grew up with Buffy).

I think an honorable mention would be Daria.


----------



## Allysan (Jul 19, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> 1) Firefly (I'm always playing this.  When I have nothing else I want to watch I watch Firefly).
> 2) Downton Abby (I'm behind a season but I'm still shocked by certain events).
> 3) Buffy (I grew up with Buffy).
> 
> I think an honorable mention would be Daria.




I forgot to add downton! Selfridge is good too but not AS good. I'll second Daria too as a childhood favorite. "Today on sick-sad worlddd" will be forever engrained in my brain and quoted at random or when relevant to real life.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm a Netflix binger. (is that even a word?) We've gone through several shows up to the last season available. My favorites, so far:

Hell On Wheels
Longmire
Downton Abbey
House Of Cards


----------



## kilroy214 (Jul 19, 2015)

Picking 3 is tough,
Currently...

1. Justified
2. Crimson Field
3. Homeland

All time...

1. M*A*S*H
2. Seinfeld
3. The Wire


----------



## musichal (Jul 20, 2015)

Gumby said:


> I'm a Netflix binger. (is that even a word?) We've gone through several shows up to the last season available. My favorites, so far:
> 
> Hell On Wheels
> Longmire
> ...



Netflix and Amazon Prime are my TV suppliers.  I kicked cable and sat years ago, ROKU user.  And Downton Abbey is great.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep, it's hard to go back to regular TV with all those commercials once you've been spoiled like that.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jul 20, 2015)

1. Twin Peaks
2. Seinfeld
3. Boardwalk Empire


----------



## RJ_Parnell (Jul 20, 2015)

1. Battlestar Galactica (2004)
2. Parks and Recreation
3. Longmire
Honorable mentions: Twin Peaks, Game of Thrones, Firefly


----------



## AaronR316 (Jul 20, 2015)

Currently:
1. Mr. Robot
2. Doctor Who(catching up - 5 episodes into series 6) 
3. Impractical Jokers

Past(As well as current DVD shows from Netflix I am watching):

1. Dexter
2. Sons Of Anarchy
3. Oz


----------



## Dave Billig (Jul 24, 2015)

Quantum Leap
Breaking Bad
Pushing Daisies


----------

